

Leave a story at 910-GO-STORY - jontomato

I'm trying to compile truthful stories from people of all types, whether they're emotional or funny at 910-GO-STORY for a podcast. Leave a short 5 minute story message if you feel you have a good story.
======
mindcrime
Just out of curiosity... why 910?

